# Hulu Plus on rooted Nexus 10?



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

So I downloaded the modded landscape only hack of Hulu Plus, and it works for the most part, but searching for a show doesn't seem to function properly (keeps taking me out to the main menu), and some of the menus you go into have nothing on the screen till you scroll down, like they aren't centered properly or something. So I'm just wondering if anyone has Hulu Plus working properly on their rooted Nexus 10? And if so, how did you do it? Is they're a new hacked Hulu apk? I would love to have this sucker working properly on this beast!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.8, Zen v3.1, TWRP 2.3)


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Dude, the Hulu app from the market works fine on my rooted AOKP 4.2 N10. Nothing special done, I just downloaded it from the market.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

12paq said:


> Dude, the Hulu app from the market works fine on my rooted AOKP 4.2 N10. Nothing special done, I just downloaded it from the market.


Wonder why mine won't display the video....just sound. Maybe I will try it again and see what happens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.8, Zen v3.1, TWRP 2.3)


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Most ad blockers will make Hulu not stream. Maybe it's that? Try and uninstall any adblockers and their hosts and then uninstall the hacked app and download it from the market. Hopefully that will get you up and running. TV and movies are awesome on our N10s!
Good luck.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

12paq said:


> Most ad blockers will make Hulu not stream. Maybe it's that? Try and uninstall any adblockers and their hosts and then uninstall the hacked app and download it from the market. Hopefully that will get you up and running. TV and movies are awesome on our N10s!
> Good luck.


I don't use ad blockers. So that can't be it. Still haven't tried just redoing the official app yet. But I will eventually I guess 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheShoura (Mar 17, 2012)

TMFGO45 said:


> I don't use ad blockers. So that can't be it. Still haven't tried just redoing the official app yet. But I will eventually I guess
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Don't be so sure - did you install a custom ROM? A lot of ROMs make this a default feature now to have Ad Blocking via hosts file. Check it

If that ends up empty then I have no idea whats going on..


----------

